# In Winter's Arms



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

In Winter's Arms
Sesonal Music by Bob Choralis

Release date:13th Oct 2017
Length:65 minutes

Composer
Bob Chilcott
Conductor
Gretchen Kuhrmann
Ensemble
Classical Brass Quintet, The
Choirs
Cantus Primo Youth Choir, Choralis
Soloists
Julie Angelis Boehler, Todd Fickley, Marian Rian Hays, James Shaffran

3.5R


----------

